# كل ما يتعلق بالتصميم الداخلى



## agha (17 يونيو 2008)

first part
 محتـــــــوى الموضوع:

- التصميم الداخلي .. مفهومه وتعريفاته.
- عناصر التصميم الداخلي.
- أساسيات التصميم الداخلي.
- مقال للدكتور طلال عبد الرحمن حول التصميم الداخلي.
- التصميم الداخلي عبر الأنترنت.
- التصميم الداخلي والديكور...الخلط بين التخصصين.
- لمسات وأفكار حديثة في عالم التصميم الداخلي.
- التصميم الداخلي بين التراث والمعاصرة.
- دروس في التصميم الداخلي.​ 
فيما يلى نلقى الضوء على عملية التصميم الداخلى وما يتعلق بها من عناصر ومواد وألوان وتأثيراتها المختلفة كما نتطرق إلى الأسس والمبادىء الأساسية لعملية التصميم الداخلى بشكل مبسط .

..التصميم الداخلي.. المفهوم

التصميم:


هو عملية التكوين والابتكار ,أي جمع عناصر من البيئة ووضعها في تكوين معين لإعطاء شئ له, وظيفة أو مدلول والبعض يفرق بين التكوين والتصميم على أن التكوين جزء من عملية التصميم لأن التصميم يتدخل فيه الفكر الإنساني والخبرات الشخصية.

تعريف التصميم الداخلي :

يعرف التصميم الداخلى بأنه عبارة عن دراسة الفراغات والحيزات ووضع الحلول المناسبة للعناصر المكونة لها وتهيئتها لتأدية وظيفتها بكفاءة باستخدام مواد مختلفة واختيار ألوان مناسبة بتكلفة مناسبة

وهناك تعاريف أخرى للتصميم الداخلى نورد أهمها فيما يلى:

• هو فن معالجة وحل الصعوبات التى تواجهنا فى مجال الحركة فى الفراغ بحيث يسهل إستخدام ما يضمه هذا الفراغ من أثاث وتجهيزات فيصبح مريحاً مرضياً يبعث على البهجة والمتعة .

• هو القدرة على تهيئة المكان لتأدية الوظيفة المخصص من أجلها بأقل مجهود ممكن.

• هو فن معالجة المكان باستغلال جميع العناصر المتاحة بطريقة تساعد على الشعور بالراحة وتساعد على العمل .

• هو القدرة على ابتكار حلول غير تقليدة تناسب المكان واختيارالمواد والألوان المناسبة وأياً كانت التعاريف المختلفة لعملية التصميم الداخلى فجميعها تصب فى بوتقة واحدة وتقودنا إلى نفس الهدف ويتطلب التصميم الداخلى من المصمم الإدراك الواعى والإلمام بالأمور المعمارية وتفاصيلها ومعرفة واسعة بالمواد والخامات وماهيتها وخصائصها وكيفية إستخدامها ودراية بالألوان ودرجاتها المختلفة وتأثيرها وزوق رفيع فى حسن الإختيار مبنى على الحس والعلم والخبرة والتجربة وكذلك الإضاءة وتوزيعها والزهور وتنسيقها والأثاث الخشبى والمعدنى والستائر والأكسسوارات ... وغيرها ... بالإضافة الى معرفة أسعار هذه الأشياء وتكلفتها وأماكن بيعها ... لكى يتسنى للمصمم الإختيار المناسب لكل حيز من بين البدائل العديدة المتاحة .
:15:

• هو تهيئة المكان لتأدية وظائف بأقل جهد ويشمل هذا الأرضيات والحوائط والأسقف والتجهيزات, كما عرف بأنه (فن معالجة الفراغ أو المساحة وكافة أبعادها بطريقة تستغل جميع عناصر التصميم على نحو جمالي يساعد على العمل داخل المبنى).

• هو عبارة عن التخطيط والابتكار بناء على معطيات معمارية معينه وإخراج هذا التخطيط لحيز الوجود ثم تنفيذه في كافة الأماكن و الفراغات مهما كانت أغراض استخدامها وطابعها باستخدام المواد المختلفة والألوان المناسبة بالتكلفة المناسبة.

• هو معالجة ووضع الحلول المناسبة لكاف الصعوبات المعينة في مجال الحركة في الفراغ وسهولة استخدام ما يشتمل عليه من أثاث وتجهيزات وجعل هذا الفراغ مريحا وهادئا ومميزا بكافة الشروط والمقاييس الجمالية وأساليب المتعة و البهجة.

• هو الإدراك الواسع والوعي بلا حدود لكافة الأمور المعمارية وتفاصيلها وخاصة الداخلية منها وللخامات وماهيتها وكيفية استخدامها وهو المعرفة الخالصة بالأثاث و مقايسة وتوزيعه في الفراغ الداخلي حسب أغراضها وبالألوان وكيفية استعمالها واختيارها في المكان
وكذلك بأمور التنسيق الأخرى اللازمة كالإضاءة وتوزيعها والزهور وتنسيقها وبالإكسسوارات المتعددة الأخرى اللازمة للفراغ حسب وظيفته.

• هناك بعض مصصممين يفضلون حلولاً معينة وألواناً قد تناسب بعض الأماكن ولكنها قد لا تناسب أماكن أخرى حيث تختلف المساحة وتختلف الوظيفة وتختلف طريقة الإستخدام ... لذلك يجب أن يتسم المصمم بسعة الخيال والمرونة والقدرة على التجديد والإبتكار ... كما يجب أن يكون دارساً وملماً بالطرز المختلفة كالطراز الفرعونى والرومانى ... الخ .. بجانب الأساليب الحديثة (المودرن) فقد يتطلب الأمر ذلك.


ويمكن تعريف التصميم الداخلي إجمالا بأنه فن التعامل مع الفراغات الداخلية لإيجاد الجو المناسب
للفراغ وتحقيق الراحة النفسية عن طريق توزيع وتوظيف عناصر التصميم الداخلي والتي تشمل
اللون و الأثاث و الضوء و الشكل و الفراغ و الخامات و الأعمال التشكيلية و المواد البنائية.

:56::7:


----------



## agha (17 يونيو 2008)

:68:second part​وقد كان التصميم الداخلي له دور كبير وفعال في الحضارات القديمة كالحضارة المصرية والإغريقية
والرمانية والحضارة الإسلامية وغيرها
 وتتكون أي عملية تصميم من عناصر اساسية :

Design of elements

العناصر التي تشكل التصميم وتكسبه قوة هي النقط والخطوط والاشكال والقيم السطحية وهي جميعها تعمل داخل فضاء وقد سميناها عناصر شكلية لأنها قابله للتشكيل وهي مصدر هام للابتكار فتخرج عنها أشكال مجردة لا تعني موضوعا معينا معروفا للرائي يتميز بالسمات الفنية الخالصة وهي تسمى احيانا السمات الهندسية بالرغم من عدم استعمال الأدوات الهندسية في رسمها أو تنشأ عنها أشكال تشخيصية لها دلالات متفق عليها تحتوى كثيرا من الصفات الفنية الخالصة .

ويجوز لنا إن نشبه هذه العناصر وما ينتج عنها من عمل فني بالمقادير المختلفة من المواد الغذائية التي تخلطها ربة البيت فتنتج منها طعاما شهيا . وفي ضوء هذا التشبيه السالف نجد أن الفنان يستطيع الجمع بين هذه العناصر بطرق ومقادير لا حصر لها فتعطينا نتائج فنية لا حصر لها ايضا فهي وسيلة الفنان للتعبير عن احساساته وقد استغلها الفنانون في تصميماتهم من زمن بعيد وسنعرض الآن بعض طرق معالجة هذه العناصر لنرى الاحتمالات التنظيمية التي يمكن إن تنشأ عنها ولنفسح إمامك فرصة تجربتها ودراستها .



النقطة



هي ابسط عنصر في الطبيعه فكل شئ في الطبيعه يبدء في صورة نقطه ,"وتعريف النقطه بأنها اصغر وحده في الشكل الهندسي ويمكن تخيلها على سطح الورق عند تقابل خطين او قوسين وعلى الرغم من كونها ابسط عناصر التشكيل الا انها عنصر مهم في تركيب العمل الفني"
ومن خلال التعامل مع النقطه باحجامها المختلفه تعطي احساس بالقرب وايضا بالعمق وزيادة عددها داخل المساحه يعطي لها نشاطا..
وعلاقة النقطه بالارضيه متغير..فتبدو النقطه معلقه عندما تكون في الجزء العلوي من الارضيه,او تبدو متارجحه عند وضعها وسط اسفل المساحه ,,او تبدو منجذبه اذا كانت على جانب المساحه.

وتغير حجم النقطه يعطي احساس بالتباين وتبدو وكأن الكبير فيها يلتهم الصغير.
وتزداد تلك القوى وتقل حسب حجم النقطه وعددها .

والحقيقة إن النقط لا أبعاد لها من الناحية الهندسية ولكننا نستعملها في العمل الفني بأحجام خاصة فهذه نقطة سوداء على أرضية بيضاء تعبر عن نفسها بشكل مختلف في كل وضع يضعها فيه الفنان فهي تبدو صاعدة مرة وأخرى هابطة أو متحركة نحو الإطار وليست النقطة وحدها التي تبدو بشكل مختلف في كل وضع جديد وانما الأرضية تتغير أيضا كما تتغير النقطة فتبدو الأرضية معلقة عندما تقيدها النقطة الموضوعة في الجزء العلوي من الأرضية وتبدو متأرجحة غير متزنة تماما عندما تكون النقطة في وسط اسفل المساحة أو تبدو مندفعة أو منجذبة إلى جانب من الجوانب الذي تغلب فيه مساحة هذه النقطة الداكنة ...

حاول إن تجرب ذلك بإضافة عدد آخر من النقط إلى نفس الأرضية في مواضع مختلفة وستكتشف أن هناك نشاطا بين هذه النقط ستراها وكأنها تتلاطم أو تتوتر أو ينجذب بعضها للبعض الآخر ويبدو النقط الكبيرة أو الدوائر كأنها تلتهم الأخرى الصغيرة ، وقد تظهر النقط الصغيرة كأنها بازغة من الكبيرة وقد تبدو الدوائر وكأنها تطارد بعضها البعض الآخر أو يحمل بعضها بعضا في اتزان جميل أو كأنها تتدحرج كما يتدحرج البلى .. وسيثير انتباهنا إن نشاهد مثل هذه التنظيمات الفنية عندما تتحرك هذه النقط أمامنا ومن المستحسن أن يقص الطالب من الورق مجموعة كبيرة من الدوائر المختلفة الأحجام ويحاول في جلسة خاصة عمل تكوينات متنوعة منها على سطح أو جملة سطوح مختلفة فيرى عندئذ هذه التأثيرات الفنية التي أشرنا إليها وغيرها واضحة أمامه بدلا من إن يعتمد على مجرد قراءة كلامنا في هذا الكتاب وستعطيه هذه الدوائر المقصوصة من الورق فرصة سهلة للتنظيم ونقلها إلى مواضع مختلفة من السطح الموضوعة عليه يرى بعض العلماء الذين تناولوا التشكيل الفني إن الفنان يكاد يكون متأكدا من أثر النقط أو البقع في التصميم فيرى أن لها أثرا منوما ، أو مقيدا فقد دلت الأبحاث الحديثة المتعلقة بالطيران وصلته بادراك المرئيات إن الشكل الدائري ليس هو احسن الأشكال التي يمكن إن تشكل به مبينا إن وجهات الأدوات والعدادات المختلفة الموجودة في الطائرة وذلك بسبب تأثيره المنومة والمقيد .



وقد أثبتت البحوث أيضا إن الإنسان يجهد العين لكي تنتقل من الشكل الدائري إلى شكل غيره بينما لا تجد العين نفس الصعوبة ولا تحتاج إلى نفس الجهد في الانتقال من الأشكال العمودية إلى غيرها فالطيار يستطيع بنظرة خاطفة متواصلة إن يرى كل محتويات شكل مستطيل ويستطيع بسهولة وسرعة إن يدرك الإبرة الشاذة عن الموضع العمودي الصحيح في اللوحات الموجودة أمامه .

وقد توجد النقط والنقط داخل الدوائر في أعمال الفن البدائي بكثرة مما يوحي بأنها اكثر الوحدات قوة وإلزاما التي يستغلها الإنسان لأغرض السحر ونجد في الطبيعة أمثلة عديدة لتنظيمات النقط منه تجمع عنقود العنب وثمار التوت والمسبحة التي استمد شكلها من تجمع البراعم على ساق النبات ومن تنظيم النقط على جناح الفراشة .وخلاصة القول أن النقط والدوائر هي ابسط عناصر التصميم فإذا ما أدرك إمكانيات استعملها فأنه لن يقوم فقط بعمل تصميمات جميلة بل سيسر من مشاهدتها في الطبيعة في فقاعات الصابون ومن تواجدها في الجبن وغيرها كما انه سيعمق إحساسه بالجمال لبعض الأعمال الفنية مثل تصوير جون ميرو وقطعة الموزيك المشهورة من الفن البيزنطي للإمبراطور تيودورا في رافنا ..

ومن اجل ادراك ما تكنه النقط من احتمالات في التصميم يجد الفنان نفسه محتاجا لأن يتعامل معها في تجارب عديدة ليكشف بنفسه ما لهذا العنصر البسيط من مجالات متنوعة مختلفة بل ما يمكن عمله من هذا العنصر الصغير الغزير الفعال . وقد يكون ذلك بالطباعة باستعمال شرائح البطاطس أو ما شابهها من الخامات المعروفة ونورد في ما يلي بيانا بالاتجاهات المختلفة التي يمكن إن تؤدي إلى احتمالات فنية عند إجراء بعض التجارب باستخدام النقط والبقع وذلك للاسترشاد بها فحاول إن تجرب إنتاج عمل فني بسيط يعتمد على واحد أو كثر من الاتجاهات الآتية


- الاختلاف في حجم النقط .

- الاختلاف في المسافات بين النقط .

- تقسيم النقط تقسيما داخليا .

- تشكيل النقط بتظليل جزء منها .

- استخدام فكرة رسم خط فوق كتلة وفي هذه الحالة تكون الكتلة هي دائرة مصمطة .

- غير الأرضية حول النقط بحيث تكون مرة غامقة عنها وأخرى افتح منها ( استخدام الفراغ الإيجابي والسلبي ) .

- قسم مساحة النقطة ثم لون نصفيها بقيم لونية معكوسة .

- ادخل بعض النقط في البعض الآخر مستعملا الألوان الشفافة .

- جزئ الدوائر إلى قطاعات ورتب هذه القطاعات .

- جمع النقط على شكل عناقيد لإدراك الجاذبية والدفع بين أشكالها .


الخط

هو التاثير الحادث من تحرك نقطه في اتجاه معين"ويمكن اعتباره سلسله متصله من النقاط"له طول ووضع وليس له عرض.

للخطوط وظائف عديدة فهي تقسم الفراغ وتحدد الأشكال وتنشي الحركات وتجزأ المساحات ... عندما يستخدم الفنان الخطوط لتقسيم الفراغ فأنه يهتم بإيجاد فواصل ممتعة بينها فإذا ما انقسم الفراغ إلى أقسام متساوية أدركها العقل بسرعة وانصرف عنها لخلو شكلها مما يدعو لاستمرار التأمل وعلى العكس من ذلك إذا استحث الفنان نشاط عقل الرائي لبناء علاقة جمالية بين مساحة وأخرى فانه في هذه الحالة يرضيه بالمشاركة في هذه المشكلة الجمالية وهكذا نجد الفنان الممتاز - عندما يصمم قماشا من التيل مثلا - يعمل تصميمات تقسم مساحة القماش إلى أجزاء تفصلها حواجز خطية متنوعة يستمتع المشاهد بها ..

للخطوط تأثير نفسي توحي به إلى الرائي فمن الملاحظ أن الخطوط التي تمتد راسيا من أسفل الإطار لأعلاه تبدو ثابتة فلا هي صاعدة ولا هابطة لأن حدود الإطار توقف حركتها إلى الاتجاهين فالعين تتبع الخط صاعدة إلى حافة الإطار ثم تتحرك أفقيا حوله حتى يلاقيها خط آخر يأخذها إلى أسفل مساحة التصميم مرة أخرى ... هذا مع العلم بأن الخطوط القصيرة المنظومة على شكل درج السلم والموضوعة بجانبي خط أطول منها تساعد في إظهاره بمظهر الحركة في اتجاه ما لأنها تزيد من أثر تحركه إلى أعلى قرب حافة التصميم العليا كما تساعد على إظهار حركة الهبوط عند الحافة السفلي أما الخطوط المنحنية فهي أقوى تأثيرا عندما ترسم محاذية لخط مستقيم فتستطيع العين حينئذ تقدير امتداد المنحى ومداه ولذا فنحن ندرك في الطبيعة منحنى ورقة الشجر بانجرافه عن استقامة خط العرق الأوسط وإذا جاز لنا إن نضع بعض القواعد في استخدام الخطوط لقلنا أن كل تصميم أساسه الخطوط المنحنية يتطلب خطا مستقيما يؤكده لأن التصميمات التي تقصر على الخطوط المنحنية توحي بشكل الديدان أو الأحشاء .. ويجدر بنا أن نذكر هنا سؤالا هاما هو ما الذي يجعل الخط المنحنى خطا جميلا ويجيب أحد الفنانين قائلا بأن الخط المنحنى يتصف بالجمال عندما يعبر عن مشاعر الشخص الذي يرسمه ..

إننا نستمتع بالتنوع في الخطوط كما نحب التنوع في كل شيء آخر فهناك التباين بين الخطوط الرفيعة والخطوط السميكة وبين الخطوط المقوسة والمستقيمة .. وهناك الخطوط المنحنية وهي عبارة عن خط مقوس استقامة أحد طرفيه وهي تجمع بين ما نستمتع به في الخطوط المقوسة والمستقيمة .إن حياتنا مليئة بالأشكال الخطية ونحن نستمتع بها عندما نعيها ولكننا لا نستمتع بها استمتاعا كاملا إلا إذا بدأنا في استخدامها لخلق وحدات فنية من إنتاجنا الخاص يعتمد كثيرا على مهارتنا في معالجة الخطوط ...


يعتقد بعض الناس أن الفنان شخص قادر على الرسم بمعني أنه ماهر في رسم الخطوط والأصح من وجهة نظرنا أن نقول أن الفنان الرسام هو الشخص القادر على ابتكار الأشكال وتنظيمها بطريقة معبرة لأن كثيرا من الناس يستطيع إن يرسم صورة مماثلة لشيء ما ولكنه لا يقدر أن يربط بين هذا الرسم وارضية خلفه أو بينه وبين الإطار المحيط به أو بينه وبين صورة شي آخر ، بينما نجد بعض الناس غير الماهرين في الرسم قادرين على تجميع الأشكال مع بعضها بشكل معبر مؤثر فيه كثير من القيم الفنية ...

:81::56::7::70::34::15:


----------



## mnci (17 يونيو 2008)

موضوع متناسق وجذاب لك من كل الاحترام اضيف كنوع من الافادة قبل ترك الموضوع 
موقع جميل يشرح جميع اوامر الاتوكاد
http://cadcommands.blogspot.com/​وموقع اتوكاد 2009
http://autocady.blogspot.com/​
وموقع يشرح التبريد فى السيارات
http://carsnology.blogspot.com/​


----------



## agha (17 يونيو 2008)

third part​وتوظيف الخط في التصميم او التكوين يتوقف على عدة عوامل ترتبط بخصائص الخطوط نذكر منها:


*اتجاه الخط رأسي,افقي,..الخ
*مدى استقامة الخط او تعرجه او انحناءه او انكساره.
*درجة الخط(فاتح,غامق)
*سمك الخط وعمقه في السطح او بروزه.
*طبيعة السطح المستخدم فوقه الخط..طين,حجر,ورق,بلاستيك,..الخ
*الوسيله التي استخدمت في تحقيق الخط..فرشاة,قلم,ريشه,ادوات حفر,..الخ

انواع الخطوط والتاثيرات النفسيه لها :

أ- الخط المستقيم:



1- الخط المستقيم الافقي: هو الذي يكون موازيا لخط الافق وهو خط التقاء السماء بالماء,ومن خلال خبرتنا البصريه التي اكتسبناها نجد اننا لا نقبل شكلا ما دون ان نشعر باستقراره على ارضيه.

وتأثيرها النفسي الاستقرار والثبات والاتزان والهدوء.

2- الخط المستقيم الرأسي: هو الذي يكون عاموديا على خط الافق ويكون مستقيما لا تتغير وجهته.. والخط الراسي في الطبيعه نجده في النخيل,الاعمده,الابراج,المآذن..

تاثيره النفسي الثقه والشموخ والسمو والارتفاع.



3- الخط المستقيم المائل: هو الذي ليس افقيا ولا راسيا وهو يوحي بالسقوط والانحدار أو الصعود والارتقاء لأعلى ..

لذلك تاتاثيره النفسي التذبذب والتردد والتوتر وعدم التزان .
لذلك فان استخدامها في التصميم يتطلب وعي بمعالجة الاتزان اللازم للتصميمات ذات الخطوط المائله.



ب- الخط المنحني:

1- الخط الحلزوني: وهو الذي يحدث من تحرك نقطه في صوره دائريه متداخله ومحوريه ,ويوجد في الطبيعه في القواقع البحريه, والدوامات , والنباتات المتسلقه.
وهو يوحي بالحركه والسرعه والعمق.

2- الخط المنحني المتموج والمتعرج: وهو الخط الذي يتكون من مجموعة خطوط منحنيه ومتصله ..ونراه في موج البحر وحركة الثعبان .
وهو يوحي بدوام الحركه والمرونه.



ج - الخط المنكسر:

وهو الذي يحدث من تحرك نقطه في اتجاهات متعدده بشكل هندسي وذات زوايا معلومه(حاده-قائمه-منفرجه) ونجده في تشقق الارض,الزجاج المكسور,البرق في السماء..الخ
وتأثيره النفسي الاثاره وعدم الاستقرار والقسوه والمشاكسه والعنف.


الشكل

الأشكال أكثر تعقيدا من النقطة أو الخط المنفرد وهي على ما نعتقد أكثر العناصر التشكيلية أمتاعا وأهمية وتحديا لقدرة الفنن ونحن نعتبر الوحدات أو الهيئات في التصوير والرسم أشكالا ذات بعدين أما الأثاث والخزف والنحت مثلا فأشكال ذات أبعاد ثلاثة ...

يمتلك آلاف من الناس القدرة على التشكيل أما بأيديهم أو استخدام الآلات ولكنهم غالبا ما يعتقدون في ذلك التشكيل على النقل من أمشق أو كتالوجات أو من أعمال فنية سابقة ولذلك فهم ينقلون الأشكال ولا يبتكرونها والأشكال المنقولة لا توائم غالبا المكان الذي توضع فيه ناحية النسبة ولا من ناحية الإحساس الفني ...

ويمكن لأحد أن يعرف كل شيء عن الشكل بقراءة قليل من صحائف كتاب ولكن هذه القراءة تعطيه بعض الإرشادات ومن أهمها ما يلي :

أولا :

يجب على الشخص إن يعني بالأشكال الموجودة حوله ونقصد بالوعي لا مجرد الادراك الحسي بل الاهتمام بها وبتركيبتها فعلى سبيل المثال حاول أن تجمع بعض حصوات الأحجار كتلك التي يقذفها النهر أو البحر ضعها في راحة يدك ثم أطبق عليها وحاول أن تتحسس ملمسها بأصابعك مرور أصابعك بهدوء على سطوحها قد تحس منها ملمس الشمع حاول أن تتأمل أحدى هذه الحصوات بنظرة طويلة واحترام لكيانها واعتزاز بها وعندئذ سيغمرك شعور بإحساس جديد بجمال شكلها ، هذا الشعور سوف تحتفظ به لا شعوريا وتسترجعه ثم حاول أن ننظر إلى الكرسي ، لا ككرسي بل كشكل في فراغ وكذلك حاول أيضا أن تنظر إلى أيادي العدد والآلات بنفس هذه النظرة فأنك سوف ترى فيها جمالا شكليا يضاهي جمال قطعة أو أي عمل فني آخر ..

ثانيا :

كن واعيا بأستخدام الشكل إذا كانت لهذا الشكل وظيفة فعلى سبيل المثال قطع الاثاث لها وظيفة فالهدف من إنتاج كرسي ن يجلس فيه شخص جلسه مريحة اننا جميعا نشاهد كراسي قد تتسع لشخص يجلس فيها وتتحمله ولكن ركاكة تكوينها تعطينا احساسا بعدم استطاعتها القيام بهذه الوظيفة فإذا جلسنا عليها نجلس بحذر ولا نستقر في الجلوس نجلس على حاقة القاعدة خوفا من تفكك اجزائها وشائع ايضا الكرسي الذي يريح الجالس ، مع أنه ركيك الشكل ولذلك يرفض صاحبه إن ايرميه هذا النوع من الاثاث يخدم وظيفته المادية ولكنه لا يؤدي وظيفته الجمالية والخطأ الشائع في الاثاث الذي ينتجه الإنسان لنفسه في منزله هو المبالغة في ابعادها يفقدها احيانا تناسبها الفني .

ثالثا :

كن واعيا بتناسب اجزاء الشكل وحجمه وخصوصا إذا كان مجسما فكثيرا ما يقودنا حرصا على طول عمر الشيء إن نبالغ في مبناه فيبدو غليظا وقد قدم لنا الصانع والاسكندنافي في الحديث والصانع المصري القديم في العصور الماضية حلا لتلك المشكلة فبعض قطع الاثاث عندهم كأنها قطعة نحت تجمع بين الجمال ودقة الصنعة وأداء الوظيفة ..



إن المشكلة الشائكة التي تواجه المبتدئين في التصميم ذي البعدين هي ابتكار الأشكال المناسبة وكثيرا ما يتساءل بعض المبتدئين كيف ينشئون تصميما متعللين بعدم اجادتهم للرسم ونحن ننصحهم بتجربة قص الأشكال من ورق الجرائد باستخدام المقص ونحن على ثقة بأن هؤلاء الذين يظنون انهم ضعاف في الرسم سيبتكرون بهذه الطريقة اشكالا اجمل لأن الصعوبة التي تواجه المبتدئين في الرسم هي اتجاههم في إنشاء الأشكال إلى أشكال أو وحدات صغيرة منمنمة مضطربة مستغرقتين في التفاصيل السطحية التي لا فائدة منها لجهور الشكل أو لبناء التصميم وفي راينا أن تجربة إنشاء الأشكال بواسطة المقص من ورق الجرائد تحول بينهم وبين هذه النمنمة وبين الاستغراق في التفاصيل السطحية ، لأن نصلي المقص الطويلين تتجهان بحكم تركيبتها نحو إنتاج منحنيات كبيرة وأشكال رشيقة جميلة والجرائد بطبعها خامة مستهلكة تساعد بل تشجع على خلق اتجاه من الاطمئنان والتجريب الحر


----------



## agha (17 يونيو 2008)

forth part​تنقسم الاشكال الى::15:


* الاشكال ذات البعدين(المسطحات)

* الاشكال ذات الثلاثة ابعاد(المجسمات)

1- الاشكال ذات البعدين(المسطحات):

المثلث,الشكل الرباعي,المربع,المستطيل,متوازي الاضلاع,المعين المنتظم,المعين الغير منتظم,شبه المنحرف,الدائره.



2-الاشكال ذات الابعاد الثلاثه(المجسمات):

المنشور, المكعب,الهرم,الاسطوانه,المخروط,الكره وغيرها.



ولو رتبنا هذه الاشكال لاكتشفنا هدؤ وقوة المكعب وعندما تستوعب شكله نجد اعيننا قد صعدت الى المخروط حتى قمته ثم يسقط نظريا الى الشكل الرزين الثابت وهو الكره .. ولهذه التأثيرات يرجع كل فنان في تكوين موضوعه.

أنواع التكوينات

وقد تقسم التنظيمات "الأشكال" إلى نوعين تنظيم مفتوح وآخر مقفول ، ففي التصميم المفتوح يبدو الشكل أو الوحدة ممتدا وراء إطار الصورة فلو كان هناك اختلاف كبير بين الأشكال والأرضية الخلفية من حيث اللون وقيمة أو نوعية الأشكال فأن هذه الأشكال قد توجه العين بقوة إلى خارج الصورة ولذلك يجب التقليل من هذا الاختلاف بينها عندما يقرب الشكل من الإطار وقد يجد المبتدئ في ذلك صعوبة لأن هذه العملية تتطلب مهارة كبيرة ومن المهم في هذا التصميم توازن الشكل الذي يأخذ العين إلى خارج التصميم بشكل آخر يعود بعين المشاهد إلى داخل التصميم مرة أخرى أما في التصميم المقفول فأن الإطار يحتوي كل الحركة الناشئة عن الشكل أو الوحدة وقد تلمس الأشكال الإطار وتبدو كأنها دعامات تشد الإطار .

إن الأشكال الإيجابية هي التي يود الفنان أن يظهرها بمعنى أنها الأشكال التي يقوم عليها التصميم وعندما توضع هذه الأشكال الموجبة متجهة إلى الخارج في تصميم إشعاعي مغلق تنتشر فيه الأشكال من وسط التصميم متجهة إلى الخارج فأن المساحات التي حولها تصبح مساحات سالبة لها ما للأشكال الموجبة من أهمية ونحاول دائما في التصميم ذي البعدين أن نربط بين مقدمة الصورة والأرضية الخلفية لكي نحافظ على سطح التصميم لأننا لا نريد أن يحس الرائي بفجوات بصورية في الصورة أو في قطعة التطريز أو الموزايك أو الطباعة ونستطيع تحقيق هذا الربط بوضع كميات قليلة من ألوان الشكل في الأرضية .

وقد اقترح أحد الفنانين طريقة قد تكون نافعة لدراسة الأشكال السالبة والموجبة وذلك كما يلي ضع قطعة شفاف فوق تصميم من الأعمال الفنية الخالدة وحاول تحديد الخطوط الخارجية للأشكال بقلم رصاص ناعم 2بي ثم ظل المساحات الغامقة والمتوسطة بدرجتين مختلفتين من القلم الرصاص وأترك الأشكال الفاتحة دون تلوين وتغاض عن تفاصيل الموضوع لأنها تشتت الانتباه ثم ضع هذه الشفافة على ورقة بيضاء وحاول أن تتعرف على الأشكال الموجبة والسالبة فيها وحاول ايضا إن تتكرر هذه العملية في أكثر من تصميم خالد لترى الفرق بينها ويلاحظ أننا لا نقصد بشف التصميم نقله وانما دراسته للتعرف على نواحي للقوة فيه وأعمال الفن المصري والجوكو من خير الأعمال التي تساعد في مثل هذه الدراسة وتبدو العلاقة القوية بين الأشكال السلبية والموجبة في أي عمل فني ممتاز اشكالا مترابطة في بناء ايقاعي متماسك .

ويزكي بعض الفنانين العلماء أن نستزيد في هذه الدراسة بمحاولة اخرى هي : قص هذه الأشكال على ورق ملون بلون واحد من ثلاث درجات وحاول أن تقوم بتنظيم هذه الأشكال وترتيبها في تصميمات جديدة مختلفة عن تصميم العمل الممتاز الذي نقلتها عنه حينئذ سوف تجد أنه من الصعب أن تجد تنظيما آخر لهذه الأشكال أصلح من تنظيم الفنان العظيم ولكنه تجربة ممتعة على أي حال .

وتنشأ الحيوية بين الأشكال عن طريق اسلوب تنظيمها كما اشرنا إلى ذلك في تنظيم النقط ، ويجب إن نتذكر أن الأشكال مقاومة تنبعث منها ونستطيع أن ندرك ذلك لو اننا صورنا كرة القدم في اللحظة التي يضربها فيها اللاعب بصورة فوتوغرافية مكبرة ثم درسنا هذه الصورة فنجد أن جزءا من الكرة قد انبعج من ضربة القدم واختلف شكل الكرة عن الشكل الدائري التقليدي المعرف لنا .

إن هذا المثال لمقاومة كرة القدم لضربة اللاعب وتأثير هذه المقاومة على شكلها يساعدنا في فهم ما يبدو لنا من احساس بالضبط أو المقاومة الخارجية التي يبديها الشكل المحدب والاحساس بالمقاومة من الداخل التي يبديها الشكل المقعر وواجب المصمم أن يعمل على ايجاد التوازن بين هذه المقامات المختلفة التي نحسها من الأشكال الحرة غير المنتظمة ونحن نقول ذلك لأنه قاعدة فنية وضعها العالماء لأنشاء التصميمات ولكن لأنه حقيقة مادية يحسها الإنسان حتى في داخل جسمه وخصوصا اذا كان انسانا حساسا لما يحيط به من الأشكال



القيم السطحية

إن قيم السطوح التي ينتجها الفنان تحمل في طياتها سجلا دائما لطريقة عمله فعلى سبيل المثال من المحتمل إن نجد بعض الاختلاف بين تلاحم خيوط قطعة من النسيج اليدوي عندما ندقق النظر فيها مهما كانت مهارة الصانع الذي انتجها وقدرته على استخدام النول هذه الاختلافات جزء من صفات العمل اليدوي وعلى ذلك فنحن نستطيع تقدير متى بدأ الصانع فترة من فترات العمل ومتى انقطع فنرى أن ضربات المشط في بعض مناطق النسيج قد استيقظ مبكرا ذلك الصباح وأنه اقدم على نوله بنشاط لما يبدو من أثر ذلك في النسيج .

وهكذا نستطيع أن نحس أننا من الفنان في عمله برؤيتها ما خلفت يداه في الخامة التي استعملها فتقرر في حفر الخشب متى كانت يد الفنان تضغط بقوة ومتى كانت لا تكاد تخربش السطح ومتى قاومت بعض اجزاء الخشب ازميله أو أداة الحفر التي استخدمها .

وكلما نلمس آثار قوة يد الصانع كذلك نلمس أثر الاداة التي استخدمها لأنه اذا استخدمها استخداما صحيحا كانت امتداد طبيعيا ليده نرى ذلك في البروزات أو التجاعيد اليت يتركها الضغط على آنية من الطين الرطب في دولاب الخزاف ونراها في ثنايا الخيوط في اشغال الابرة وفي الخطوط الغائرة التي تجري بين بلاطات الموزيك أو قطعة الصغيرة .

أما المنتجات الفنية التي تصنعها الآلة أو الماكينة فهي من نوع آخر صحيح أن لها قيما سطحية ولكن هذه المنتجات الميكانيكية تحمل في قيمها السطحية الإيقاع الأوتوماتيكي الرتيب الذي تتميز به الماكينة لا إيقاع الحياة ولا ارتفاع نشاط الإنسان وخموده ولا خطوات العمل الذي يقوم به الصانع أن ذلك السجل سجل حياة الفنان الذي يضفي على العمل الفني اليدوي جاذبية ويعطيه قيمته أنا لنستمتع بخطابات فان جوخ لأننا عن طريقها نصاحبه قبل أن يبدأ عمله الفني ولا يعني ذلك أ ن أعماله الفنية بحاجة إلى هذه الكلمات في خطاباته أن أعماله الفنية عبارات قوية تعبر مباشرا فنرى فيها ضربات فرشاته القوية والتهشيرات المتقاطعة والأماكن التي حطت فيها فرشاته وفاضت ألوانه ونحن معه في عمله من خلال هذه القيم السطحية أما الخطابات فهي علاوة إضافية فيها نعرف ما أحسه فان جوخ نحو موضوع العمل وكيف نظر إليه ونعرف التفاصيل التي استرعت اهتمامه قبل إن يعمل ن الخطابات تساعدنا أن نكون مع فان جوخ في المرحلة الفكرية من عمله.

إن النوع البسيط في القيم السطحية جزء لا يتجزأ من الأعمال اليدوية ويتضح هذا التنوع غاية الوضوح للفنانين الذين يعملون بأيديهم وانه لشيء يستحق الاهتمام إن يكون الواحد منا فنانا يعمل بيده إذا كان ذلك طريقة للقدرة على زيادة تمتعه بما يفعله الآخرون . ومن الملاحظ إن تقدير القيم السطحية الناتجة عن العمل اليدوي لا يلاقي في بعض الاحيان قبولا من الناس لا لأنه قبيح بل بحكم بعض العادات وبسبب ضعف الوعي الجمالي والفني فعلى سبيل المثال يقبل الناس الذين يقطنون المدن الساحلية على شواطي أفريقيا الغربية على شراء الحوض الاوربي المستورد المطلي بالميناء أكثر من اقبالهم على مثيله المحلي من الطين الأسود غير المزحج ويندفعون نحو الاقمشة المستوردة الرديئة التي يصقل الصانع سطحها بالنشاء ويفضلونها على الاقمشة المتينة التي ينتجها نول الرجل الريفي في داخل البلاد.

وعلى كل حال فأن معايير القيم غير واضحة في بعضها احيانا نحن نقدر الاختلاف الكبير في التشكيل الذي اتاحته لنا الماكينة في النتاجها ونقدر القيم السطحية التي تنتجها الماكينة عندما لا تقلد القيم السطحية للعمل اليدوي ولذلك فنحن نحترم الابريق النحاسي الذي يطرقه الصانع بيده حتى يتم تشكيله ولكننا لا نقدر نفس التقدير الانية النحاسية التي تنتجها الماكينة وفيها السطح المخربش تقليدا للسطح الذي ينتجه العامل بيده .

ويختار كثير من الفنانين القيم السطحية الموجودة في الطبيعة أو في بعض الأعمال المصنوعة كما هي في الأحجار أو ألواح الأخشاب الصناعية والطبيعية والمنسوجات ثم يرتبها في عمل فني جديد ، ويظهر ذلك بوضوح في أعمال التصميم الداخلي والمعيار الوحيد للجمال الفني في ذلك هو الانسجام الذي يقفل الباب على الرتبة والباعثة على الملل ولا نحتاج في الوصول إلى هذا الانسجام إلى قواعد .



إن كل ما نحتاجه هو إن ننتبه للقيم الملمسية ونعيها فنقدم عن طريق ذلك الوعي والانتباه تنوعا فيها يكفي لأثاره الاهتمام ونحاول في نفس الوقت الاحتفاظ بتشابه بينها لكي يبدو ما عملناه في وحدة واحدة ، وقد ضرب أحد الفنانين مثلا لذلك انه حاول في التصميم الداخلي لمنزله إن يجعل القيمة السطحية الأساسية التي تخضع لها القيم السطحية الأخرى في حجرة ما هي حائط حجري في شكل بانوه لقد اختار الحجر الذي بنيت منه بحيث يبدو حبيبا خشنا في ملمسه ولم تكن الحائط خشنة جدا لدرجة تحول دون انزلاق يد الإنسان عليها ولا هي ملساء ثم اختار سطوحا أخرى تتمشى هذه الحائط مثل بعض الستائر من القماش الخشن المعقد والجوت وأغطية للوسائد من القماش اليدوي ، ومنضدة سطحها من الموزايك وفضلها على الحرير والرخام والقطيفة ولكنه لم يغفل هذا الاتجاه اتجاه النعومة ليوجد شيها من الاختلاف فقد كان في الحجرة أيضا لمبات زجاجية ناعمة كروية الشكل وأثاث له مساند من الخشب الماهوجني المصقول .

نحن على حق عندما ننظر إلى القيم السطحية على إنها ملمس السطوح كما تحسه اليد ولكن القيم السطحية ايضا هي ملمس السطوح كما يحسها العقل لأن في العقل ميلا لوصف السطوح المرئية على إنها خشنة أو ناعمة وأن يربط هذه الصفات المرئية بالحركة فيكون السطوح ذو المظهر الناعم ساكنا والسطوح ذو المظهر الخشن المضطرب متحركا واذا حاولنا إجراء بعض التجارب بابتكار بعض القيم السطحية في التصميم عرفنا بسرعة ما تحدثة لغة الفرشاة الخشنة أو أي آلة أخرى في يد الفنان من حركة يحسها العقل أكثر مما تحسها اليد ومن الوسائل الصالحة ذلك النوع من التجارب الاسفنجة وغيرها من الأدوات المماثلة واذا ما عرفنا كيف تؤثر هذه الصفات الحركية للقيم السطحية تمكنا من ربطها بالشكل واللون فتعمل العناصر الثلاثة معا في تصميمنا ..

القيم السطحية سجل للاحداث الطبيعية التي تجري أثناء إنتاج القطعة فنيا يدويا فتشكيل الطين بطريق الحبال واحدة من اقدم الطرق في صناعة الفخار ولقد بقيت آثار قوة الضغط التي استخدمها الفنان في عملية التشكيل واضحة في الإنتاج الفني ، وهي الجمال الخاص الذي تتميز به هذه الطريقة حيث تضغط حبال الطين الرطب معا مضغطا متينا يكفي لثباتها أثناء عملية الحرق ولكنها لم تكن تضغط ضغطا جامدا لكي لا تختفي كوحدات صغيرة في كل عمل كبير ونحن نسمى الآن هذه العملية عملية الدمج.

وكذلك فان القيم السطحية ايضا في جذع الشجرة سجل التاريخ حياة هذه الشجرة ونحن نستخدم هذه الأشكال الطبيعية بما فيها من قيم سطحية في اعمال التصميم وبخاصة في التصميم الداخلي – الديكور – ولا بد أن نشير هنا إلى إن الكشف عن هذه الأشكال الطبيعية بقيمها السطحية الجميلة وإدراك جمالها ثم تقديمها للناس جزء من عمل فني هو نفسه خبرة فنية تضارع استمتاع الجهور الدائم بقيمها السطحية وهذا الكشف يحتاج إلى تدريب من الفنان في محالة مستمرة في التجريب لاستخدام هذه السطوح الطبيعية وغيرها ...

إننا نستطيع أن تعلم كثيرا عن القيم السطحية من خلال عمل تجارب بطريقة التجريح أو الخربشة وهي طريقة تنتج بواسطتها الأعمال الفنية عندما نجرح الطبقة العليا من السطوح لكي تظهر من تحتها السطوح والالوان المختلفة سواء كانت قديمة أو حديثة وقد تكون الطبقة العليا مكونة من بعض الصبغات والبويات العادية على سطوح من التمبرا مثلا أو نستخدم ألوان الزيت الجافة على سطوح من الورق أو الخشب الملون .



الفضاء والعمق

يصمم المهندس المعماري مبانيه عن طريق معالجة الفضاء ويعتبر الشكل الخارجي للمبني حدودا لهذا الذي يحتويه وتعتبر الحوائط الداخلية تقسيمات يقسم بها هذا الفضاء اما التصميم على مسطح فهو شيء آخر أنه سطح ذو بعدين الطول والعرض وعلى الفنان أن يقرر الطريقة أو الطرق التي يستطيع بواسطتها الايحاء بالعمق أو البعد الثالث في هذا الفضاء .

المستوى سطح مستو له حدود ولذلك فنحن عندما نبدأ إنتاج قطعة تكوين قطعة القماش سطحا مستويا وبمجرد ما يضع الفنان لونا واحدا على سطح هذا القماش تنتفي عنه صفة انه سطح ذو بعدين لأن اللون الذي يضعه الفنان يبرز إلى الإمام اذا كان من الالوان الساخنة الحارة أو يتراجع إلى الخلف اذا كان من الالوان الباردة وعلى ذلك فنحن نقول إن أي تكوين عملا ذا بعدين لأن البعد الثالث توحي به الالوان وحتى القيم السطحية لالوان المحايدة توحي بالعبد الثالث ايضا ..

لم يتجاوز الايهام حدود بالعمق حدودا يسيره طوال كل تاريخ الفن فأما ما سمى بالمنظور العلمي في عصر النهضة حاول كثير من الفنانين استغلاله أكبر استغلال للايهام بالفضاء والعمق كما حدث عند ظهر منشار الاركت في الاسواق فأنبهرت به عيون البنائين فملأوا المباني بالضفائر الخشبية والحلى الخشبية الاخرى في كل مكان يخطر على بال ..

واليوم نحن نعرف أن المنظور ذا النقطة الواحدة والذي بدأ يوما من الايام فكرة ثورية ما هو إلا طريقة من طرق معالجة الفضاء المرئي ولذلك نرى الفنانين الصينيين يفتحون مجال الصورة أمام الرائي بدلا من سده عن طريق تلاشيه في نقطة بعيدة الخيال ونرى خطوط المنظور التي يرسمها متجهة نحو الرائي وقد كان لسيزان طريقة قادرة على الحركة وأن رأسه قادرة على الالتفاف أو الدوران فيمتد بذلك مجال البصر ولهذا جاء منظور سيزان جملة من المناظر المتعددة .

لعمل تصميم داخلي ناجح يجب توظيف مفاهيم معينة تعمل على تجميع أجزاء الغرفة معاً لصنع علاقات ممتعة بين الأجسام المتنوعة الموجودة في الغرفة و لصنع حيز مرتب و مرضي بصرياً و عاطفياً.

و هذه المفاهيم هي:


الوحدة


حسب تعريف "الوحدة " في التصميم فإنها تعني أن جميع الأجزاء في الغرفة (التصميم ، الأثاث ، المخطط اللوني و النقش في الأنسجة و تغطية الجدران) تم تنسيقها لصنع تأثير تناغمي ممتع جمالياً ، يعمل بفعالية و يتناسق براحة مع بقية المنزل , الأجسام المتنوعة في الغرفة يجب أن تبدو في منزل واحد مع بعضها .




للحصول على " الوحدة " لا يعني أن جميع الألوان و النقش عليها أن تكون مماثلة أو تتناسق بشدة ، أو أن كل قطع الأثاث عليها أن تكون من نفس الزمن أو الموديل و لكن تعني أن يحمل الفراغ العام إحساساً بالاستمرارية .


مثلاً : الغرف التي تحتاج أن توصل ببعضها البعض بصرياً تحتاج إلى "الوحدة" ، بعض النقاط المشتركة التي تحمل العين بنعومة من منطقة إلى منطقة أخرى , الجدران من الممكن أن تطلى بنفس اللون و الأرضيات يمكن أن تكسى بنفس النوع من المواد، و النوافذ يمكن أن تغطى بنفس المعالجة .







التوازن

إن وجود توازن بين العناصر الموجودة بالمكان يجعله أكثر راحة وجاذبية وأكثر رونق والأماكن التى لا نشعر فيها بالإرتياح فإن السبب غالباً ما يكون هو عدم وجود توازن في المكان .. والإنسان بالفطرة يقوم بترتيب وتنسيق المكان بما يحويه من عناصر ومكونات ليكون مريحاً وجذاباً وهذا يدل على أن البحث عن التوازن هو جزء من الطبيعة الإنسانية
وسوف نتناول " التوازن " بشىء من التفصيل فى السطور التالية :

• المقصود بالتوازن أو الإتزان:

هو عبارة عن ترتيب وتنسيق العناصر والأشياء والقطع الموجودة بالمكان بطريقة معينة تعطى الإحساس بالراحة وتبعث على الرضا وتحفز على القيام بالأنشطة بهمة ونشاط .

• أهم صور وأشكال التوازن :-

1- توازن متماثل (سيميترى) 2- توازن غير متماثل (لاسيميترى) 3- توازن مشع

• التوازن المتماثل







يعتبر أبسط أنواع التماثل بل كان أكثرها إنتشاراً ولكنه لا يوحي بالخيال والابتكار
والمقصود بالتوازن المتماثل هو ترتيب وتنسيق جميع العناصر الموجودة بالمكان من أثاث ومفروشات وصور ولوحات ... الخ بشكل متماثل بمعنى أنه لو قسمنا المكان إلى نصفين متساويين بخط وهمى فإننا نجد أن النصف الأول يماثل النصف الثانى تماماًبكل عناصره ومكوناته وأحجامه وألوانه ونوع الخامة والوبرة وكل شىء ..

لذا يعتبر التوازن المتماثل أسهل طرق التوازن من حيث التصميم والتنفيذ وقد يعطى فى بعض الأحيان نتيجة مريحة ولكن لفترة زمنية قصيرة ولكن سرعان ما يعطى الشعور بالرتابة والملل والضيق وخصوصاً إذا كان مستخدمى المكان ممن يحبون التغيير والتجديد ..

ولكنه يفضل فى الأماكن ذات الطابع الكلاسيكى التى تستخدم فيها الطرز والأثاث والمفروشات واللوحات الكلاسيكية مما يضفى على المكان الفخامة والعراقة والثراء .. ولكن هذا الموع من التوازن غالباً ما لا يتناسب مع الأماكن ذات التصميمات الحديثة والمحتويات المودرن ففى هذه الحالة يكون من الأنسب اللجوء إلى أشكال التوازن الأخرى كالتوازن الغير متماثل.

• التوازن غير المتماثل







ويعتمد هذا النوع من التوازن على الوزن البصرى للعناصر المستخدمة من الأثاث واللوحات والمفروشات وخلافه و الوزن البصري للعناصر يعتمد على عوامل عديدة منها .. اللون، الملمس ، الحجم، الخامة.

ويلعب اللون اللون الدور الأهم فى التوازن البصرى للعناصر المستخدمة .. حيث يمكن أن يتوازن عنصر ذات حجم صغير ولون من مجموعة الألوان الدافئة كالأحمر أو البرتقالى أو الأصفر مع عنصر ذات حجم كبير ولون من مجموعة الألوان الباردة كالأزرق أو الأخضر أو البنفسجى.

كما تؤثر نوعية الخامة والملمس فى الوزن البصرى للعنصر وبالتالى فى عملية التوازن فالمواد ذات الملمس والسطح الخشن مثل الصوف والقطيفة والكتان ذات وزن بصرى أكبر إذا ما قورنت بالمواد الملساء الناعمة كالحرير والستان , والوزن البصرى للمواد الشفافة كالزجاج أقل من الوزن البصرى للمواد المعتمة كالخشب.

ويسمى التوازن الغير متماثل بالتوازن الديناميكى النشط حيث أنه يتيح استعمال عناصر مختلفة الألوان والأحجام في حيز واحد مما يتيح حرية أكثر فى الإختيار , ويعطى نتائج أكثر جازبية , ويعمل على خلق توازن في المكان دون رتابة أو ملل , ولكن صعوبته تكمن فى كيفية الوصول إلى التوازن عن طريق الإختيار المناسب للعناصر ووضعها فى المكان المناسب وإلا كانت النتائج غير مرضية .

• التوازن المشع





فكرة هذا النوع من التوازن تعتمد على ترتيب العناصر وكأنها على محيط دائرة لها مركز وهمى بمعنى ترتيب القطع والعناصر على خط منحنى أو دائرة كأن محاورها تخرج من نقطة واحدة هى مركز هذا المنحنى أو الدائرة مثل عملية ترتيب الكراسى حول منضدة طعام أو منضدة إجتماعات مستديرة أو تركيب وحدات إضاءة بالسقف على شكل دائرة أو ترتيب اللوحات والصور على الحائط على خط منحنى.

وهذا النوع من التوازن أقل استعمالاً لأنه يتطلب حيزات ذو تصميم خاص ومقيد إلى حد كبير لحرية إختيار العناصر والأماكن المناسبة لها ولكنه قد يكون الأمثل فى بعض الأحيان وغالباً ما يفضل فى قاعات المؤتمرات وغرف الطعام ..

هذه هى أهم أشكال التوازن المستخدمة ويهمنا أن نذكر أن المساحة أو الحيز هى التى تفرض شكل التوازن المطلوب ولكن هناك العديد من المصممين يقومون بتطويع الحيز المتاح إلى ما يخدم الغرض المطلوب .. كما أن هناك من يقوم بالدمج بين أشكال التوازن المختلفة بحيث تظهر براعة المصمم فى تكاملهم معاً وعدم التعارض وخصوصاً إذا سمحت المساحة وتنوع الإستخدامات بذلك وهذا ليس بالشىء السهل بل يتطلب من المصمم حنكة وبراعة ودراية وتجربة مما يكسبه خبرة فى التطوير وعدم الوقوف عند قوالب جامدة .

مركز النشاط (بؤرة التركيز)

قد يرغب المصمم أحياناً بشد أنظار المستخدمين إلى بقعة محددة أو إلى عنصر معين فيركز عليه في الديكور .. ويستخدم عادة اذا كان العنصر مهم او ضروري في المكان ويأتي على هيئة اختلاف كبير في اللون او الحجم او الخامات المصنوعة..

والمرايا من أروع ما يستخدم في ذلك



الملمس

يشير الملمس الى خواص سطح الماده وهي تلك الحاله التي يوجد عليها المظهر الخارجي لأسطح الاجسام المختلفه وقد يكون هذا السطح طبيعيا او معامل بطريقه خاصه,ناعما او خشنا ,لامع او غير لامع ..الخ

ومن ملامس السطوح المتواجده بالبيئه ,الزجاج ملمسه ناعم,الحجر ملمسه خشن,والملمس ذات التعريق مثل لحاء الشجره.

ومع ان مدلول كلمة ملمس ترتبط بحاسة اللمي فقط,,الا انه في حالات كثيره يتشابه فيها الصفه الملمسيه لسطح ما مع غيره من حيث ادراكه باليد ويختلف عنه بصريا في مظهره الشكلي واللوني ومثالا لذلك الرخام والزجاج ولتوضيح ما بينهما من اختلاف لابد من استخدام حاسة البصر الى جانب حاسة اللمس.

- اللمس وعلاقته بالضوء والتباين:

وهناك ثلاثة عوامل رئيسيه توثر في مجال الادراك بالنسبه للملمس وهي:

1- الضوء الساقط على الاسطح "شدته اوقوته,نوعه مثل ضوء النهار او الضوء الصناعي"
2- الجهاز البصري للانسان الذي يتلقى الاحساس بالملمس.
3- تباينات طبيعة الاسطح نفسها.
:79::15::5::13::14:


----------



## agha (17 يونيو 2008)

fifth part

الإيقاع



و تعتبر الإيقاع مجال لتحقيق الحركة في التكوينات الصامتة ، فهو بصوره المتعددة مصطلح يعني ترديد الحركة بصورة منتظمة تجمع بين الوحدة و التغيير ،لذا فالإيقاع يوحي بالقانون الدوري لأوجه الحياة – و إدراك سمات هذه التواترات الدوراة أو علاماته ، يعطي الفرد شعورا بضرورة توافر قانون لأي سلسلة فكرية منظمة تكسبها تأكيد واضح و رصانة و اتزان .

فالحياة و الكون بكل مظاهرهما ، يخضعان لعاملين رئيسين هما الحركة و التغير اللذين يمثلان السمة الأساسية التي تحكم انتظام و اطراد العلاقات و الأشكال في المناظر الطبيعية أو الأعمال الفنية.

و عندما يحاول المصمم تحقيق الإيقاع فانه يضفي الحيوية و الديناميكية و التنزع و جماليات النسبة القائمة على التوازن داخل نظام التصميم بما قد يحوي بقيم لعناصر كالنقط أو الخطوط أو المساحات أو الحجوم أو اللوان أو يكون بترتيب درجاتها أو تنظيم اتجهات عناصر العمل الفني.

و هناك بعض القيم الفرعية التي تبرز الإيقاع بمثابة التنظيمات و الصور التي تحقق عنصري الإيقاع المتصلان دائما و هما الامتداد و الزمان، وهذه القيم الفرعية هي :



- الإيقاع من خلال التكرار

- الإيقاع من خلال التدرج

- الإيقاع من خلال التنوع

- الإيقاع من خلال الاستمرار



التدرج

يقوم الإيقاع على تنظيم الفواصل من خلال عنصرين هامين ،هما الفترات و الوحدات أو الأشكال ، و تتدرج هذه الفترات في إتساعها مما يؤدي إلى سرعة أو بطئ الإيقاع ،فحينما تتدرج الفترات و الأشكال بمسافات صغيرة يحدث إيقاع سريع و العكس عند تكرار الأشكال بمسافات كبيرة فانه إيقاع بطئ ، أي تقترن الإيقاعات السريعة بقصر الفترات بين الأشكال و تقترن الإيقاعات البطئية بطول المسافات.

و يتوقف ذلك على حركة العين بين العناصر على مسطح التصميم فالتدرج الواسع عادة يبعث الإحساس بالراحة و الهدوء ،وذلك يعكس التباين أو التدرج السريع الذي ينقل العين سريعا من حالة إلى أخرى مضادة لها .و أسلوب التدرج استخدم بشكل فعال عند الفنانين في أنواع التدرج في الإيقاع المتناقض و المتزايد حيث يتحقق الإيقاع المتناقض .



التكرار

يؤكد التكرار اتجاه العناصر و إدراك حركتها ،و عادة يلجا المصمم إلى التعامل مع مجموعات من العناصر قد تكون خطوطا أو أقواسا أو مثلثات أو مربعات أو مجموعات لونية متباينة أو متدرجة و في أي من هذه الحالات يلجا المصمم إلى التكرار الذي هو استثمار لأكثر من شكل في بناء صيغ محردة لأو تمثيلية قائمة على توظيف ذلك الشكل أو تلك الأشكال خلال ترديدات دون خروج ظاهر عن الأصل ، بمعنى لا يفقد الشكل خصائصه البنائية .



التنوع


لابد و أن يعتمد كل عمل فني على تحقيق التغير و التغيم الإيقاعي بحيث لا يفقد العمل وحدته أي يقوم هذا التنوع على نوع من التنظيم للحفاظ على الوحدة فكلما جاء التنوع بين عناصر العمل بشرط توفير نظم واضحة لوحدتها كلما عبر هذا العمل عن الديناميكية و الفاعلية ، فالتكرار و التنوع صفتان متلازمتان في بناء العمل الفني المعبر فلا تطغي وحدته على تنوعه وليس العكس .



الاستمرارية

التواصل أو الإستمرار صفة اساسية تميز الإيقاع و تحقق الترابط القائم على تكرار الأشكال داخل التصميم.

وتعد صفة الإستمرارية قاسم مشترك يكسب الوحدة تنوعها و يكسب التدرج انتظامه ويعطي العمل ككل صفة الترابط بين أجزاءه فيمكن أن يحقق المصمم التوحيد في تصميمه المعقد ،الذي يتضمن عناصر تشغل درجات متفاوتة في نمو الأشكال ، و تنتج عناصر ذات قيم متنوعة و فراغات ذات قوى مختلفة عن طريق ما يكتشفه فيما بينها من أنواع الاستمرا


عجلة الألوان



أغلبنا سبق أن تعرف على عجلة ( دولاب) الألوان أثناء مراحل الدراسة وتعرف على ألوانها كالأصفر و الأخضر و الأحمر..الخ

لكن عادة لا تناسبنا تلك الألوان النقية في منازلنا بل نفضل ما نراه في المجلات و الأسواق من ألوان متدرجة و ممتزجة ببعض أكثر أناقة , لذلك يعتقد البعض أن دائرة الألوان لا فائدة منها عند التطبيق و أنها مجرد دراسة نظرية للألوان .


لكن في الواقع هذا الاعتقاد خاطئ لأن عجلة الألوان من أكثر الوسائل أهمية و تأثير في عالم الديكور إذا عرف كيفية استخدامها , الواقع أن الألوان فيها مرتبطة بطريقة طبيعية و مدروسة في ذات الوقت و ترتبط ببعض بشكل كبيرة , و ببعض من المعرفة و الصبر يمكنك استخدام الألوان بشكل أنيق و عمل مزج رائع بينها و تطبيقها في أماكن لم تكن راض يوماً عنها لتتغير صورتها السابقة تماماً .

من المهم تبسيط عجلة الألوان لفهمها جيداً , في العجلة الألوان 12 لون و يمكن مشاهدة كل لون في صورة فاتحة و متوسطة و غامقة أي أن مجموع الألوان بدرجاتها 36 لون لكن عند النظرة الأولى يظهر لنا ال12 لون و في حالتها النقية فقط , و للتعرف على هذه الألوان و أنواعها و كيف تكونت و تجمعت يجب التعرف على أقسامها :




1- الألوان الأولية : و هي الأحمر , الأصفر , الأزرق

هي الأساس و التي يتكون منها جميع الألوان الأخرى عن طريق المزج بينها أو بعض منها بنسب مختلفة .

2- الألوان الثانوية : و هي البرتقالي و الأخضر و البنفسجي

وموقعها يتوسط المسافة بين الألوان الأولية على عجلة الألوان , و تتكون من مزج الألوان الأساسية .




أصفر + أحمر = برتقالي

أزرق + أصفر = أخضر

أحمر + أزرق = بنفسجي ( أرجواني )


3- الألوان الوسطية : و هي نتيجة المزج بين لون أولي و لون ثانوي متجاورة في عجلة الألوان .

أحمر ( أولي ) + بنفسجي ( ثانوي ) = بنفسجي محمر


أهمية عجلة الألوان و طريقة التعامل معها للبحث عن ألوان متناسقة

الاهتمام بالألوان ظاهرة صحية، والشخص الذي يحب ويتابع تنسيق الألوان في منزله ومكتبه ومحيطه العملي أو الحياتي بشكل عام، هو إنسان بلا شك يحمل الكثير من الاهتمام والثقافة والتنظيم.






والاهتمام بالألوان انعكاس طبيعي لثقافة عالية تتجلى في الاهتمام بالذوق التي تعكس طبيعة الإنسان ونفسيته.

الكثير من الناس يتعاطى التعامل مع الألوان، ولكن بعضهم يتعامل معها بانطباع نفسي دون التمرس في القراءة أو المعرفة بماهية الألوان ومدلولاتها النفسية. بعضهم لا يدرك ما هي الألوان الأساسية أو الألوان الثانوية، أو الألوان المتعاكسة أو المتضادة وما هي الألوان المتكاملة والمتضامنة، وغير ذلك.

نتمنى أن يكرس الواحد منا جزءاً قصيراً من وقته لمعرفة ماهية الألوان ومدلولاتها النفسية ليساعده ذلك على اختيار الألوان وما يناسبها من ألوان أخرى وما هي الألوان التي يجب ألا تتداخل مع بعضها لأنها وكما يقال سوف تكون نشازاً، وهذا تعبير مجازي يدل على أن اللونين غير متكاملين أو لا يكونان وحدة واحدة.وهناك خطين رئيسيين للبحث عن درجة لونية أو اكثر قادرة على الانسجام الكامل مع أذواقنا :

ألوان متباينة :

وهذا الاختيار يتطلب جرأه وشجاعة لونية, ومنها:





1- الألوان المتممة: اختيار لونين متقابلين في دائرة الألوان كالأخضر والأحمر، كما يمكن إضافة ألوان أخرى لهذين اللونين عن طريق مزجهما بنسب مختلفة .





2- ألوان متممة منشطرة : وهنا نختار لوناً أساساً للمشروع ثم اللونين المجاورين للون المتمم و مثلاً نختار اللون الأحمر كأساسي و الألوان المجاورة للون المتمم ( الأخضر )





3- التناغم الثلاثي : أسلوب جرئ جداً يتطلب شجاعة لونية اكثر مما قبل , وهو القيام برسم مثلث متساوي الأضلاع داخل الدائرة لتؤشر زواياه على ألوان المشروع مثل ( الأخضر والبرتقالي و البنفسجي ).





ألوان هرمية ( متدرجة ) :


أما هذا المسار لا يتطلب الجرأة ولا الشجاعة اللونية , كما يمكن التعامل معه في جميع أجزاء المسكن , ويتناسب مع جميع فئات العمر والمزاج ومنها :

1- الألوان المتجاورة : وهنا نبدأ باختيار لون واحد كأساس للمشروع ثم اللونين المجاورين له كالأخضر المزرق والبنفسج المزرق إذا كان اختيارنا الأساس هو الأزرق وهذا الأسلوب يعطي الفراغ طيفاً لونياً واحداً

2-اللون الأحادي : يقوم المشروع على لون واحد ويتدرج بألوان مشتقة وقريبة منه , وذلك بتفاعله عند مزج الألوان الحيادية ( أبيض ,رمادي ,أسود ) معه .

ملاحظات هامة :

أ - تستطيع التعامل مع خيارات القسم الأول ( الألوان المتباينة ) عندما لا نملك الشجاعة للتعامل مع الألوان الأصلية بالدائرة وذلك بزيادة جلاء ألوان المشروع , بإضافة اللون الأبيض عليها حتى وصولها لمستوى شجاعتك اللونية.

ب - من المستحسن أن يكون أحد ألوان المشروع مهيمناً على مساحات الفراغ ولا سيما الألوان الأكثر جلاءً .

ج - عندما تحس بخمول الألوان في مسار الألوان الهرمية فيمكن لك إضافة لون متمم لها داخل الفراغ ولكن بنسبة قليلة وذلك لتنشيط ألوان الفراغ .


مقال للدكتور طلال عبد الرحمن حول التصميم الداخلي



هذه المقالة من أحد إصادرات مجلة البناء بالعدد 96
للدكتور طلال عبد الرحمن الردادي ، عنوانها حول التصميم الداخلي


أعجبني هذا المقال لما عكسه على الذين لم يكنوا أي إهتمام للتصميم الداخلي ، موضحا الدكتور ماهو التصميم وما هي إمكاناته .


التصميم الداخلي

إن المفهوم الذي يتبادر للذهن عندما يذكر المصمم الداخلي ، أنه هو المهني الذي يبدأ عمله حيث إنتهى الأخرون ، وتقتصر وظيفته على تغطية عيوب الآخرين ، وهذا المفهوم واسع بين المتخصصين في صناعة البناء .

فالمصمم الداخلي لا تطلب مساعدته إلا عند إنتهاء البناء بالكامل ، وفي أحسن الأحوال عند إنتهاء مرحلة التصميم المعماري ، وهذا المفهوم قاصر لا يخدم تطور صناعة البناء لعدة أسباب :

1- لا يخفى على الجميع أن الجزء الأعظم من تكلفة البناء تصرف على عملية التشطيب من الإضاءة والتجهيز والتأثيث وجميع هذه الأمور تقع ضمن إختصاص المصمم الداخلي .

2- معظم الأنظمة التي يتعامل معها المصمم الداخلي ( مثل الإضاءة وفتحات التكييف والتحديدات الخاصة بالمكاتب ، مثل شبكات الكمبيوتر وخطوط الهاتف والتمديدات الكهربائية ) تحتاج الكثير من التنسيق المبكر مع المصممين لهذه الأنظمة .

3- التنسيق المبكر بين المصمم الداخلي والمعماري يخلق التكامل بين الفكرة التصميمية لكليهما لتكوين بيئة متكاملة داخليا وخارجيا .

4- كثيرا من النفقات يمكن إختصارها بتوفر التفاصيل الكاملة للجو المطلوب داخل المبنى.

5- المصمم الداخلي يحتاج الكثير من الوقت لإعداد الرسومات والمواصفات وإتخاذ كم من القرارات التي تتعلق بإختيار الألوان والمواد والأثاث والكماليات والنباتات الداخلية ، وبعد ذلك تبدأ عملية البحث عن هذه العناصر في الأسواق ، وأستبدال بعض المواد بمواد أخرى ، ومن ثم إنتظار التوريد والتركيب وكل هذا يحتاج الكثير من الوقت .

مما سبق يتضح أن دور المصمم الداخلي يبدأ مبكرا مع مرحلة وضع البرنامج والمشاركة في التصميم وإعداد الميزانية للمشروع .


إن كل ما يقع عليه بصرنا وتلمسه أيدينا وتسمعه آذاننا هو جزء من التصميم الداخلي للبيئة المبنية ، فمن هنا تبرز أهمية التصميم الداخلي كونه يتعامل مع المستخدمين بصورة شخصية مباشرة ، فمن منا ليس لديه غرفته المفضلة أو مقعده المريح أو إضاءته المحببة ، فعناصر التصميم الداخلي لها إتصال شخصي مباشر ، فالمصمم الداخلي يحاول من خلالها تلبية الإحتياجات العضوية والنفسية للمستخدمين ، ونظرا لكمية التفاصيل وإختلاف المواد وتنوعها بإستمرار ، وكذلك تنوع الإستخدامات للمباني والفراغات الداخلية كان من الضروري وجود تخصصات وتقسيمات لمهنة التصميم الداخلي .


التصميم الداخلي والديكور...الخلط بين التخصصين!

الى هذه اللحظة والكثير لازال يسأل عن معنى" مصمم داخلي"؟؟؟


احدهم قال : هو الشخص المسؤول عن تناسق الالوان وابتكار اشكل جمالية في داخل مكان معين ..

البعض بدى اكثر وعيا عندما قال ان المصمم الداخلي هواختصاصي الديكور والمسؤل باختيار و ترتيب قطع الاثاث والستائر والاكسسوارات.


بالطبع هذا الخلط في مفهوم التصميم الداخلي رائج عند الكثير من الناس وليس فقط في منطقتنا بل حتى في المجتمعات الغربية والتي كان لها الفضل في ارساء مقاييس ومباديء التصميم الداخلي. وتكون هذا الخلط بعد ازدياد الطلب على مساكن ومكاتب عمل اكثر راحة ورفاهية وجمال.

مفهوم خاطئ بالتأكيد وعندما يصبح المفهوم فرض واقع ويصل حد القداسة اذا صح التعبير يصبح تصحيحه بعد فوات الاوان امرا غاية في الصعوبة اذا لم نتداركه ونبدأ بتصحيحه اولا باول وذلك بتقديم المعلومات الصحيحة والدقيقة عن مهنة التصميم الداخلي والفرق بينه وبين الديكور.

للاسف حتى القواميس العالمية المعترف بها تساعد الناس في خلط المفاهيم فعلى سبيل المثال جاء تعريف التصميم الداخلي في قاموس "ويبستر" على انه "ممارسة فن تخطيط المكان والاشراف على تنفيذه من اثاث وخلافه" وعندما تبحث عن معنى كلمة ديكور في نفس القاموس يقول لك "ارجع الى معنى التصميم الداخلي".


ان التصميم الداخلي ليس كما هو المعروف بالديكور ..


فاذا كان تعريف العمارة "هو علم وفن تصميم المنشأت المستخدمة من قبل الانسان اذا فالتصميم الداخلي هو العلم والفن في فهم احتياجات وسلوك الناس حتى يمكن خلق اماكن وظيفية وعملية للمساحات المبتكرة من قبل المعماري.

من خلال فهم وظيفة العمارة ومن ثم فهم التصميم الداخلي نستنتج ان الديكور هو تأثيث او تجميل المكان بعناصر مبتدعة ومبتكرة وجميلة. بالرغم من اهمية الديكور كعنصر داخل المكان الا انه غير مسؤول بالاهتمام بسلوك وتفاعل الاشخاص خلال المكان.


اذا فالتصميم الداخلي هو كل ما يتعلق بسلوك الناس وتفاعلهم داخل المكان.


الجدير في الامر ان بامكان المصمم الداخلي ان يقوم بعمل مصمم الديكور بينما مصمم الديكور لا يستطيع ان يقدم خدمات التصميم الداخلي والسبب يرجع الى ان المصمم الداخلي قد درب بمنهج تعليمي يجعله قادر على بناء اماكن باشكال معينة وباستخدام مواد بناء تؤثر في صحة الناس وسلامتهم ورفاهيتهم.

ونفس المنهج يكسب المصمم الداخلي المهارات الاساسية للاتصال من وسائل توضيحية لغوية ومقروئة ومصورة. كما ان المنهج التعليمي يكسب المصمم الداخلي المقدرة على حل المشاكل الوظيفية للمكان، وادارة العقود والميزانية وتحليل المعلومات والقيام بتنفيذ المشاريع. ويكسبه ايضا الامكانية على تطوير المكان وخلق الناحية الجمالية وان يكون مبدعا ومجددا. كما ان المنهج التعليمي يرسخ مفاهيم اخلاقيات المهنة طالما ان حياة الانسان تحت رحمة افكار المصمم الداخلي كعامل الامان والسلامة ووضع مصلحة المستخدم في المقدمة الاولى قبل تحقيق الهدف الربحي من مزاولة مهنة التصميم الداخلي.

بكل بساطة المقارنة المفضلة لي بين التصميم الداخلي والديكور كما الانسان والكساء حيث ان التصميم الداخلي يتمثل بجسم الانسان البشري والذي يحدده الهيكل وشكل الجمجمة و باقي اجزاء الجسم بينما تجميل وتكسية الجسم البشري من ملابس وحلى واصباغ هو اشبه ما يكون بالديكور.


والان بعد هذه المقدمة المقتضبة بامكاني ان الخص الفرق بين المصمم الداخلي ومصمم الديكور كالتالي:

التصميم الداخلي بين الترث والمعاصرة


تراثنا الشعبي هو الصورة الصادقة لما أبدعه الأجداد وحيث امتزجت أحاسيسهم مع الطبيعة المحيطة بهم فكأنهم جزء منها فكان تراثهم مؤدياً كل احتياجاتهم فعاشوا حياتهم في توافق مع بيئتهم.


ومن أهم تلك الإبداعات التراثية هي تلك العمائر وتصميمها الداخلي حيث امتازت بطابع خاص فريد يزخر بالكثير من عناصر الثقافة المادية التي تم عملها بخامات بيئية لتتلاءم مع الظروف المناخية، والاقتصادية وعادات وتقاليد المجتمع.


وتعتبر الخورنقات إحدى عناصر الثقافة المادية الهامة فنطراً لندرة الخشاب والخامات التي تدخل في تصنيع الأثاث تم استغلال الجدران حيث تمثل حيزات فراغية ومسطحات رأسية ذات سماكة كبيرة في إبداع خورنقات" فجوات" داخل الجدران تعددت استخداماتها وأخذت مسميتها من تلك الاستخدامات فكان دولاب الحائط الروزنة والكمار وغيرها وذلك لحفظ مقتنياتهم وأدواتهم المنزلية.


وقد تم تزيين وزخرفة تلك الخورنقات بالعديد من النقوش أهمها تلك الزخارف الجصية التي استخدم فيها الحفر الغائر والبارز .


ولاهتمام المصمم الداخلي في عصرنا الحاضر بالاستلهام من ذلك التراث الذي يمثل البنع الصافي الذي لا ينضب وحيث العطاء الدائم.. فقد اتخذ ذلك العنصر التراثي وهو الخورنقات لابتكار بعدً جمالياً للجدران لتتلاءم مع الشكل العام مع الفراغات المختلفة بالمسكن وفي نفس الوقت يؤدي وظيفة عملية يراد بها ترتيب وتنظيم وحفظ العديد من الأغراض والمقتنيات وعرض بعض التحف.


والمصمم الداخلي يحدد الأماكن المناسبة لتلك الخورنقات بالجدران بغرض تجميلها وعدم الشعور بالرتابة والتسطيح وكذلك يحدد أشكالها واتساعها حسب الطراز المعماري ونوعية التأثيث .. وكذلك حسب البعد الجمالي الذي ستضيفه على المكان.. فمثلاً إذا أخذ فراغها الشكل الرأسي فإنها توحي بارتفاع الجدران، أما في الوضع الأفقي فإنها تعطي شعوراً باتساع المكان كما أن وضع لوحات ومرايا بها يمكن أن يضفي شعوراً باستطالة واتساع الأماكن الضيقة.

وتصميم تلك الخورنقات تتناسب مع استخداماتها المعاصرة في وحدات المسكن المختلفة .. ففي صالة المعيشة يمكن أن تحل محل المكتبة في حفظ الكتب وترتبيها وبعض الأجهزة كالمذياع والمسجلات وغيرها وكذلك بعض الخورنقات تمثل المدفأة وبعضها خزائن الوقود، واللازم لها كما يمكن أن تستخدم في غرف الطعام والمطبخ لحفظ الأواني وأدوات الطعام وتنسيقها وعرضها في صورة جميلة .

وكذلك استخدامها في الردهات وفي جدران السلالم لعرض بعض المقتنيات والتحف التي تضفي مظهراً فخماً وجميلاً على تلك الأماكن فالمصمم الداخلي يمكنه استغلالها في جميع وحدات المسكن.


وهكذا نجد أن الخورنقات "الفجوات الجدارية " التي استوحاها المصمم الداخلي من تراث الأجداد قد أمكنه أن يضع لها الحلول والأفكار الإبداعية الجميلة لاستخدامها بطريقة مبتكرة حتى أصبحت من أهم العناصر الجمالية والنفعية بالمسكن المعاصر.
:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:
مع تمنياتى لكم بالنجاح الدائم و كل من له مساهمه فى ذلك الموضوع 
مع السلامة:5:​


----------

